# Egg Donation



## jani75 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Its my first time on here just hoping to get some idea of what is going to happen when we start treatment
My hubby and  i have been to see consultant at Care in Manchester had all the blood tests done and seen the Egg donation co-ordinater (we are hoping to donate some of our eggs which will make it more the price a little easier) and a counsellor. I have had a scan on my ovaries which was fine and hubby had a semen assessment which also went very well. The co-ordinater seems to think that things will be ok and the tests should be fine although its a 6 week wail for the results its seems a long time to wait.
Does any one know how long it takes to match us up with someone waiting to receive eggs?
And when we are matched how long before treatment will start?
If anyone has any words of wisdom for my hubby and I it would be great to hear from you
Thanks


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Jani  

First off welcome to the loony egg share thread  

I too am an egg sharer but at Cromwell in darlington. Don't be surprised if they have you matched up already. Usually there is a database that has possible matches. Some clinics say 4-12 weeks for a match but the average is about 6 weeks...I was consulted and matched within 3 weeks at Cromwell.

As for your hubby...all he needs to do is keep healthy for those swimmers and to be prepared for the rollercoaster ride.

Can I ask is this your first IVF treatment?

If you need any info...just holler 

Love

Vicki x


----------



## jani75 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Vicki
Yes this is our first try at IVF and because I had my tubes tied when I was quite young i am unable to concive natrually which is the reason why we are trying IVF. Iam 31 now so I am hoping that my FSH levels are still quite low, I feel a bit worried about this as when we went to the clinic there dont seem to be any stats on what they could be.

Thanks 
Jani


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I had a sterilisation too..but had mine reversed. I ended up with an ectopic.

I'm sure your FSH will be fine hunny Don't worry.


I've just had my first IVF/Egg Share cycle...You'll be fine.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Jani - welcome to the egg share rollercoaster!

Every clinic is different with how and when they carry out matching. Most won't match until they know the majority of your test results. There are alot of tests to get through and some of the take a few weeks to come back. Your FSH test has to be done at set times during your cycle.

The clinic can't provide guides on what the FSH is likely to be as there are no set rules. FSH can vary so much from woman to woman and can be dependant on so many things.... If you have no fertility probs other than your sterilisation, I would imagine your FSH will be fine hun.

Why don't you come and join us all on the egg share chit chat thread? There are women at all stages of treatment there that you can chat with - here's the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69927.75

Lou
X


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Jani
Just to say







honey!

You will get lots of advice and support from these lovely egg share ladies.

I am a recipient so I see it from the other side of the fence so to speak! I think you ladies who share your eggs are wonderful!!!!

Love and hugs
Tracy
x


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

i have had nearly all tests done now and going to do last egg share tests on monday.  I had my first consultation 3rd october and its now 11th october and ive been matched according to my clinic.  They are jsut going to wait for my cystic fyb and chromosone to be done then its all go..... good luck and hope to hear from you again

love tara


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun! Just wanted to say welcome to the board!!

Im at Lister, and we had our first consultation in June, had all our bloods done, and now been matched on the pill and about to start d/r on friday. 

I would say that they would probably match you once you have all your bloods back, but it wont take long!! Also tell your hubby not to worry, healthy lifestyle, some vitamins such as selinium, vitamin e and what not, no tight trousers or boxers and no vigorous exercise and he and they will be fine!

Welcome to the mad house!!!

Kate


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI Jani & welcome!!!

I too am at Lister. I had all my bloods done so had all results ready for initial consultation so that sped up the process.
I had my consultation on 31 Aug.  They matched me in almost straight away but then I was turned down by recipient.  I started the pill on 18th Sept then matched the following week for certain!  I start d/regg on 22nd Oct.
Hope this helps and good luck!

xx


----------

